# What do you have in your trunk to prevent from things moving around??



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

You can put all that stuff in a plastic storage container and stick the hook (rough) side of some velcro on the bottom. It should stick to the trunk liner and keep it from sliding around.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a rubber bottomed Cintas rug I snagged from when my uncle worked for them, it holds things on top way better than the regular spare tire cover/trunk bottom they put. I do electrical work so I used to drive that around with a ton of tools in the trunk all pushed up the the rear seats bought a ranger so the cruze is just a guilty pleasure but that worked out well for me.

is your trunk ready for a net? I believe there's a trunk organizer that fastens to the netting hooks, my trunk doesn't have hooks I don't know about yours

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have my Automotive Emergency Bag, a small Suit Case, a box with automotive chemicals, an overnight bag, and a 56 Quart cooler secured by two Cargo nets, one in front of the cooler and one behind it. Nothing moves anymore!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jumper cables and off-season floor mats are under the floor on the spare tire. My air pump and first aid kit are hooked to the grocery hook on the driver's side of the trunk. For temporary items I pull the cargo net across and put them in there.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 9, 2017)

Soft ice chest, uber eats "hot" bag, "cold" bags from amazon prime orders.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

A cardboard box works quite well and the price is right @ free.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife used to have a Thirty-One bag with all the **** in it, in the Cav. She doesn't keep anything in her trunk in the Cruze, and I have the battery jump box held to the back of the trunk in the Cav by the cargo net, so it doesn't try to run into my sub box. 

Nothing goes in the trunk of my Cobalt, due to the sub box (I don't have grilles on them, like I do in the Cruze). 

Camaro has the jack, spare and T-Top bag. I need to figure out a way to mount the jack to the car, since the factory mount under the rear deck is gone, due to it having a full-custom rear deck.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have so many reusable shopping bags in there nothing moves.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have three milk crates bungee'ed in to the back of the trunk against the seats. I can also get to them from the cabin if needed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I have so many reusable shopping bags in there nothing moves.


And I bet you're forever forgetting to take them into the store with you.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a cardboard box to keep things organized and i put a strip of velcro (the hard side) on the bottom to keep it from moving it sticks to the "carpet" but releases when needed.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I've used a cardboard box for years making sure it isn't bigger than needed.
Some recommended items:
-Roll of duct tape (good for emergency hose repair)
-Rag
-Gloves (cold weather repairs or tire change)
-Windshield washer solution
-Quart of oil
-Jumper cables
-Bungee cords (good for holding the trunk lid down when hauling a large item)
-Tire pump
I also save a set of old wiper blades that will do in an emergency if a wiper rips or the blade breaks.



BU54 said:


> A cardboard box works quite well and the price is right @ free.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> I have three milk crates bungee'ed in to the back of the trunk against the seats. I can also get to them from the cabin if needed.


I second the Milk crate, or plastic crate from Target. It doesn't move around, and holds thinks upright. I also removed one plastic carpet clip on each side, and replaced with a "J" style hook from Home Depot. Nuts, Washers, and two "J Hooks". I can hook two bags on the side with the factory bag hook, and another bag on the other side.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have so much stuff in my trunk that nothing moves around.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I rarely have anything in my trunk. In my 14 Cruze Lt, I had the rubber all weather cargo mat, and it kept things in place really well. In my 16 LT, I have not invested in that, not sure if I will, as again, I rarely use my trunk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I have an emergency bag (medium size Craftsman tool bag) with some tools, waters and first aid stuff along with a large golf umbrella and a set of jumper cables in the trunk. I have the factory rubber trunk mat, and while it is not shaped exactly to fit the Cruze trunk it does a good job of keeping stuff from sliding around. I keep the umbrella against the rear wall of the trunk just inside the trunk opening and the tool bag and jumper cables against the seat back on the driver side.

The trunk in the Cruze is MUCH smaller than the trunk in our Mk 5 Jetta TDI, sometimes it is hard to carry all of our luggage and camera gear when we travel to shows and events, but I still like the car better.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> And I bet you're forever forgetting to take them into the store with you.


Only when I go shopping alone, wife always remembers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just ordered a Trunk Monkey from Alibaba.com! I'm so looking forward to it!

I'll keep you posted!:sarcasm::signs053:ccasion14:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have two of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Q8PAM4A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They have velcro that sticks to the carpet liner. I use them to make storage areas in the cubby on each side between the back of the wheel wells and the back of the car. These areas make great storage spaces once you put something on the side to block them off. On one side I keep all my cleaning supplies. On the other side I keep some emergency stuff and hats, gloves, etc. 

I keep my jump-starter/compressor in the original box. I put Velcro on one side to keep it from sliding around. And I place it near the rear seat because you can't open the trunk if your battery is dead. That's another one of the many great design features of this car. 

I also keep a beach chair in the trunk. It slides around a lot. I have a bag full of water bottles hanging from the shopping bag hook. I also have the OEM cargo net that I use for shopping. And a bunch of reusable bags all stuffed in one bag.


----------



## ChevyCruzeDude (Mar 31, 2016)

I use a cardboard box on one side of the trunk with my SnoBrum placed against the box and the telescoping handle extended across to the opposite side of the trunk.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I have it crammed to the top with tools and junk. With the back seat folded down and more stuff in there to the ceiling. If I'm in an accident, I'll most likely be killed by everything in the car or I'll need a Uhaul to get my stuff home.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> I have a rubber bottomed Cintas rug I snagged from when my uncle worked for them, it holds things on top way better than the regular spare tire cover/trunk bottom they put. I do electrical work so I used to drive that around with a ton of tools in the trunk all pushed up the the rear seats bought a ranger so the cruze is just a guilty pleasure but that worked out well for me.
> 
> is your trunk ready for a net? I believe there's a trunk organizer that fastens to the netting hooks, my trunk doesn't have hooks I don't know about yours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The hooks come with the net, they replace the pop its in the trunk. I don't have the net in front of me or my car anymore to take pics.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Or..........it's an oversized rear crumple zone.



sparkola said:


> I have it crammed to the top with tools and junk. With the back seat folded down and more stuff in there to the ceiling. If I'm in an accident, I'll most likely be killed by everything in the car or I'll need a Uhaul to get my stuff home.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My gym bag and a snow scraper jumper cables are by the spare tire. Don't really use the trunk. Except when the wife buys something. I usually put most transient stuff in the back seat.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I forgot to even post wHat I was looking at myself.

Most my stuff is flat enough to not move and I have clothes in between. I was going to do 2 or 3 of these so it doesn't look as cluttered. Also makes snagging stuff out for space a 6 minute task vs 16mins.

https://www.walmart.com/browse/interior-car-accessories/car-organizers/91083_1074769_1072097


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I just ordered a Trunk Monkey from Alibaba.com! I'm so looking forward to it!
> 
> I'll keep you posted!:sarcasm::signs053:ccasion14:


And Here it is....:go:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I really don't keep anything in the trunk besides an umbrella, I do have a nice old rug in the trunk for when I do have stuff back there. If you don't keep anything nothing moves around. When I get groceries, I hear crap rolling around and it drives me nuts. A cantelope rolling around sounds like a bowling ball.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I have coats for inclement weather back there, so it's all pretty well secured by fluff.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Just ran outside to look. Unfortunately, no.
I guess that wasn't available as an optional when I bought my Cruze!



Blasirl said:


> Anyone have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 219234


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Philb said:


> Just ran outside to look. Unfortunately, no.
> I guess that wasn't available as an optional when I bought my Cruze!


Mine doesn't even have a spare tire, let alone some hot babe in the back!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How about a smokin' hot Cruze??
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

That's the Premiere version...........outside my price range!


Blasirl said:


> How about a smokin' hot Cruze??
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For some reason I thought there was an "official" What's in your Trunk thread, so since I had to completely empty my car to have some repairs done, I cleaned up what was in the trunk and took some pics. so here it is, the Junk in the Trunk Thread: [h=1]The Official What's in your Boot AKA The Junk in the Trunk Thread[/h]


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

4 bags and 2 boxes. What's not in any of those fits nicely between. I wanted to do the crate thing but the sound still could be heard. bags and boxes don't make much sound outside the trunk.

I was suppose to get 2 of these but got "tacticool" back packs instead.

https://www.amazon.com/Auto-Trunk-S...id=1508642816&sr=1-5&keywords=trunk+organizer


----------

